# Instrumental religious music?



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm curious to know what purely instrumental religious pieces are out there in the classical music world. Music by Olivier Messiaen could be a good started point for sacred Christian music ("Illuminations of the Beyond..." immediately comes to mind) and another one I can think of is John Tavener's "The Protecting Veil" for cello and orchestra. As for earlier music I can't seem to think of anything apart from Biber's Rosary Sonatas. 

Hundreds of years ago, perhaps thousands, religious music was mainly vocal in order to sing liturgical or sacred texts in places of worship. The purely instrumental pieces I listed above got me wondering what religious music (any religion, not limited to Christianity) has been composed for instrumental forces only...pre-20th century music would be especially interesting because most religious music from then seems to be vocal or choral music. 

Anyway, suggestions please!


----------



## Itullian

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm curious to know what purely instrumental religious pieces are out there in the classical music world. Music by Olivier Messiaen could be a good started point for sacred Christian music ("Illuminations of the Beyond..." immediately comes to mind) and another one I can think of is John Tavener's "The Protecting Veil" for cello and orchestra. As for earlier music I can't seem to think of anything apart from Biber's Rosary Sonatas.
> 
> Hundreds of years ago, perhaps thousands, religious music was mainly vocal in order to sing liturgical or sacred texts in places of worship. The purely instrumental pieces I listed above got me wondering what religious music (any religion, not limited to Christianity) has been composed for instrumental forces only...pre-20th century music would be especially interesting because most religious music from then seems to be vocal or choral music.
> 
> Anyway, suggestions please!


Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross?
Haydn string quartet.


----------



## Sid James

That Haydn piece came immediately to mind, and its a unique work of his or anyone else.

One thing is the Sonata da chiesa or church sonata but its not really music for worship, more like music that was sometimes played in between the ceremony during the mass. Eventually it became merged with the sonata da camera, or ordinary sonata, and obsolete. The movement layout slow-fast-slow-fast is a remnant of the church sonata, Haydn used it in his _Symphony #49 "La Passione"_ and composers well into the 20th century still used it (eg. Shostakovich's _Piano Trio #2_ is a famous example).

Similar to that one I can think of is *Francois Couperin's *two _Organ Masses_, one written for the convents, the other for the parishes. Again this is music for playing in between the choral items during mass. I got it on two cd's played by Gillian Weir and they are about 40-45 minutes in length each, but no singing is included in that. In terms of putting this sort of thing in its proper context, Naxos has put out organ masses by the late Renaissance composer *Claudio Merulo*, which include his organ masses with Gregorian chant sung in between (2 cd's each). Another one like this is *Marcel Dupre's *_Vespers, Op. 18_. These are rarely if ever done as part of a mass now, however on disc and in concert performance there is sometimes playing of them with choral bits in between.

That makes me think of organ music used before or after mass, eg. as accompaniment to processional or recessional. Again, it can be played apart from the mass, as part of a recital for example. Widor's famous _Toccata_ from his _Symphony #5 _is often used at weddings, but he originally wrote all his solo organ symphonies as concert items.

*Puccini's* _Crisantemi (Chrysanthemums), _for string quartet, was written in the space of one night to be played at a friend's funeral service the following day. It had some religious use when it was first performed, and fits the bill as pre-20th century (its an early work of his, late 19th century).

& some more *20th Century concert hall works*:

*Honegger's *_Symphony #3 "Liturgique"_ and *Britten's *_Sinfonia da Requiem_ are two symphonies with movements named for the Requiem mass. Honegger's is a reflection on World War II and Britten's had something to do with that as well, and I know his father died around that time as well.

*Gubaidulina's* _Seven Words (Sieben worte)_, a chamber piece, was inspired partly by Haydn's work and also Schutz's one. This was originally performed without a religious title since that was a no-no under the Soviet system (early 1980's). But most people got the hint anyway (eg. 7 movements).

I suppose the big picture shows that instrumental music used during mass eventually became independent of it fully.


----------



## joen_cph

*Johann Kuhnau *Biblical Sonatas http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Lib/Kuhnau-Johann.htm http://www.allmusic.com/composition/biblical-sonatas-6-for-keyboard-mc0002658135

a lot of titles by *Gubajdulina* (including the major 7 Last Words)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofia_Gubaidulina

a lot of titles by *Langgaard *(one of the violin sonatas http://www.classical.net/music/recs/reviews/m/mpl24153a.php, several piano works and symphonies). He´s mostly using religious vocabulary in a rather old-fashioned or complicated way.

*Henze*: Requiem for chamber ensemble
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Requiem_(Henze)

*Elizabethan instrumental music*, such as "In Nomine"-fantasias http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Nomine

*Norman Dello Joio*: Meditations on Ecclesiastes for orchestra
http://www.newworldrecords.org/uploads/fileFncSA.pdf

some* Hovhaness* titles - but he picks from many religions ! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Alan_Hovhaness


----------



## dgee

Indian raga and Balinese gamelan spring to mind - both have been influential to western music but nothing that I know of in a specifically religious vein


----------



## Taggart

Organ voluntaries?

Try this by Locke


----------



## EllenBurgess

those are the religious one to listen everytime. thanks for sharing them with us here


----------



## Art Rock

Takemitsu's Requiem for strings.


----------



## Manxfeeder

There are also Mozart's Epistle Sonatas - not necessarily religious but used to fill in gaps in church.


----------



## Yardrax

Bach's Chorale Preludes seem like the kind of thing you're looking for.


----------



## Bas

Itullian said:


> Seven Last Words of Christ on the Cross?
> Haydn string quartet.


Don't forget the orchestra version as which it originated, the quartet is a transcription of the original full orchestra setting. (Both are really great pieces of music, btw)


----------



## Mahlerian

Bruckner's symphonies are often described as instrumental liturgies. I wouldn't go that far, but there's no doubt that the chorales and pedal points throughout his works are in part a result of his being an organist for so long.


----------



## Ondine

There are the _'Sacred Hymns'_ by George I. Gurdjieff brilliantly played by Keith Jarrett.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Ives often quoted hymns in his work.

This piece contains one very obvious allusion:


----------



## Blancrocher

Mahlerian said:


> Bruckner's symphonies are often described as instrumental liturgies. I wouldn't go that far, but there's no doubt that the chorales and pedal points throughout his works are in part a result of his being an organist for so long.


This makes me think of Franck, another organist who brought "liturgical" elements into instrumental works like the magnificent Prelude, Chorale, and Fugue. Stephen Hough, who has a good performance of this piece on youtube, comments that "the further Franck moved away from specifically sacred music (his liturgical works are particularly lifeless) the clearer and more pure his spiritual vision seemed to become." I like his way of putting it. For a good essay--and some particularly ingenious analysis of Franck's use of some themes from Bach--check out Hough's blog:

http://stephenhough.com/writings/album-notes/franck-piano-music.php

Here's Hough's performance of the PC&F:






You can see what a devil it is to play!

*PS* I appreciate the mention of Ives' sonatas, which are going on my queue: it's been a long time since I heard those!


----------



## Lisztian

Stopped here for the first time in ages and saw this thread...Liszt wrote _hundreds_ of religious piano pieces. Some fine examples:

Bénédiction de Dieu dans la solitude: 




Pensée des morts: 




^Along with the entire Harmonies poétiques et religieuses.

Deux Légendes: 




Les Morts: 




Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este: 



 (and others from the third Annee).

Plenty more where they came from, if requested. Also, 'religious' is simply part of his style a good deal of the time, and he wrote many secular pieces with religious sections and aspects. Of course, then pieces like the Dante Sonata and Symphony show the _other_ side of religion...


----------



## hreichgott

I'd love a more complete list, actually. Or you could just point me in the right direction to locate such a list.
(A Liszt list...) 
I am familiar with the Consolations and Via Crucis only, and Via Crucis is a piano arrangement of a choir piece really although FL did do the arrangement.


----------



## Ukko

Yeah, I need that list too. There's something about St. Francis... ah what a memory I have.


----------



## Lisztian

hreichgott said:


> I'd love a more complete list, actually. Or you could just point me in the right direction to locate such a list.
> (A Liszt list...)
> I am familiar with the Consolations and Via Crucis only, and Via Crucis is a piano arrangement of a choir piece really although FL did do the arrangement.


I'm unsure of any liszt that shows all his religious instrumental music, unless its among all his other music. I'll do my best for a comprehensive list of the finest versions of his original solo piano music (ones that render earlier ones obsolete, but including earlier ones if they are significantly different/worthy in their own way) that is religious to a large extent (I don't know _all_ his music, however), and put in youtube videos where possible. I will also put two stars next to the most important efforts, one less to the other notable, if not quite as important ones.

Harmonies poétiques et religieuses* (first version of Pensee des Morts, 1833, sometimes called his first masterpiece and often considered the best version...I think the final one is, however, but all three have their own merit): 




Psaume from Album d'un voyageur: 




Années de pèlerinage Deuxième année: Italie: Sposalizio**: 



 Après une lecture de Dante: Fantasia Quasi Sonata**: 



 




Années de pèlerinage Troisième année: Angélus! Prière aux anges gardiens*: 



 Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este**: 



 Sursum Corda*: 




Préludes et harmonies poétiques et religie: Only 2: 



 and 8: 



 are on youtube.

Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (second version, first cycle): Only Hymne de la Nuit: 



, Hymne du Matin: 



, Prose des Morts (Pensee des Morts second version)**: 



, La Lampe du Temple* (first version of Andante Lagrimoso): 



 are on youtube. Missing an important (if it could do with some revision) one in Litanies de Marie*.

Stabat Mater: 




Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (final version)**: 




Deux légendes**: 




Ave Maria - Die Glocken von Rom*: 




Alleluia: 



 et Ave Maria: 




Urbi et orbi. Bénédiction papale*: 




Vexilla regis prodeunt: 




Weihnachtsbaum*: 




Sancta Dorothea*: 




In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu Christi*: 




A la chapelle Sixtine**: 




Drei Stücke aus der heilige Elisabeth: Only has the orchestra introduction*: 



 (52:54).

Zwei Orchesterstücke aus Christus.

San Francesco - Preludio.

Cantico del Sol di San Francesco d'Assisi.

San Francesco - Preludio per il Cantico del Sol.

Excelsior! - Preludio: 




Benedictus*: 



 und Offertorium: 




Weihnachtslied II: 




Slavimo Slavno Slaveni.

Ave Maria II: 




Via Crucis*: 




11 Chorales: http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....2-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.0U3SV9DgqJo

Zum Haus des Herrn: 



.

Ave maris stella: 




Geharnischte Lieder.

Les Morts**: 




Salve Polonia*.

Deux Polonaises de St Stanislaus.

L'Hymne du Pape: 




Ave Maria IV: 




O Roma Nobilis: 




Of course, then there are the pieces like the Sonata, Scherzo and March, Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen, Fantasy and Fugue on BACH, etc, where religion is a present, but not the most prominent, aspect. There are also many, many works for organ, orchestra, chamber ensemble, piano duet/4 hands, etc that are religious.


----------



## moody

Lisztian said:


> I'm unsure of any liszt that shows all his religious instrumental music, unless its among all his other music. I'll do my best for a comprehensive list of the finest versions of his original solo piano music (ones that render earlier ones obsolete, but including earlier ones if they are significantly different/worthy in their own way) that is religious to a large extent (I don't know _all_ his music, however), and put in youtube videos where possible. I will also put two stars next to the most important efforts, one less to the other notable, if not quite as important ones.
> 
> Harmonies poétiques et religieuses* (first version of Pensee des Morts, 1833, sometimes called his first masterpiece and often considered the best version...I think the final one is, however, but all three have their own merit):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psaume from Album d'un voyageur:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Années de pèlerinage Deuxième année: Italie: Sposalizio**:
> 
> 
> 
> Après une lecture de Dante: Fantasia Quasi Sonata**:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Années de pèlerinage Troisième année: Angélus! Prière aux anges gardiens*:
> 
> 
> 
> Les jeux d'eaux à la Villa d'Este**:
> 
> 
> 
> Sursum Corda*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Préludes et harmonies poétiques et religie: Only 2:
> 
> 
> 
> and 8:
> 
> 
> 
> are on youtube.
> 
> Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (second version, first cycle): Only Hymne de la Nuit:
> 
> 
> 
> , Hymne du Matin:
> 
> 
> 
> , Prose des Morts (Pensee des Morts second version)**:
> 
> 
> 
> , La Lampe du Temple* (first version of Andante Lagrimoso):
> 
> 
> 
> are on youtube. Missing an important (if it could do with some revision) one in Litanies de Marie*.
> 
> Stabat Mater:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harmonies poétiques et religieuses (final version)**:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deux légendes**:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ave Maria - Die Glocken von Rom*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleluia:
> 
> 
> 
> et Ave Maria:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urbi et orbi. Bénédiction papale*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vexilla regis prodeunt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weihnachtsbaum*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sancta Dorothea*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In festo transfigurationis Domini nostri Jesu Christi*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A la chapelle Sixtine**:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drei Stücke aus der heilige Elisabeth: Only has the orchestra introduction*:
> 
> 
> 
> (52:54).
> 
> Zwei Orchesterstücke aus Christus.
> 
> San Francesco - Preludio.
> 
> Cantico del Sol di San Francesco d'Assisi.
> 
> San Francesco - Preludio per il Cantico del Sol.
> 
> Excelsior! - Preludio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benedictus*:
> 
> 
> 
> und Offertorium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weihnachtslied II:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slavimo Slavno Slaveni.
> 
> Ave Maria II:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via Crucis*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Chorales: http://www.youtube.com/results?sear....2-1.1.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.0U3SV9DgqJo
> 
> Zum Haus des Herrn:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Ave maris stella:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geharnischte Lieder.
> 
> Les Morts**:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salve Polonia*.
> 
> Deux Polonaises de St Stanislaus.
> 
> L'Hymne du Pape:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ave Maria IV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Roma Nobilis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, then there are the pieces like the Sonata, Scherzo and March, Variations on Weinen, Klagen, Sorgen, Zagen, Fantasy and Fugue on BACH, etc, where religion is a present, but not the most prominent, aspect. There are also many, many works for organ, orchestra, chamber ensemble, piano duet/4 hands, etc that are religious.


Good thing you dropped by really Josh.


----------



## moody

Hilltroll72 said:


> Yeah, I need that list too. There's something about St. Francis... ah what a memory I have.


St.Francis of Assisi Preaching to the birds.


----------



## hreichgott

Lisztian said:


> a comprehensive list


Wow. Thank you. I have saved this for future reference.


----------



## drpraetorus

Preludes to Parsifal and Lohengrin by Wagner


----------



## Llyranor

Also, Biber's Rosary Sonatas


----------



## drpraetorus

Rimsky-Korsakov Russian Easter Overture. 




Mendelsohn Symphony #5 "Reformation"


----------



## techniquest

Foerster - Symphony No.4 "Easter Eve".


----------



## BurningDesire

Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time is based in some religious imagery, but fortunately that nonsense isn't all there is to the subject of the piece ^_^


----------



## arpeggio

Britten: _Sinfonia da Requiem_

Alfred Reed: _Russian Christmas Music_


----------



## Stargazer

Essentially everything by Bach can be classified as religious music. In his own words:

"The aim and final end of all music should be none other than the glory of God and the refreshment of the soul. If heed is not paid to this, it is not true music but a diabolical bawling and twanging."


----------



## Turangalîla

Yes, pretty much everything by Messiaen-_Vingt regards _comes immediately to mind.

I also feel that everything Bach wrote has a deep spiritual undercurrent, whether it has a directly religious text or not.


----------



## Turangalîla

Stargazer said:


> Essentially everything by Bach can be classified as religious music. In his own words:
> 
> "The aim and final end of all music should be none other than the glory of God and the refreshment of the soul. If heed is not paid to this, it is not true music but a diabolical bawling and twanging."


Oh, I posted my response before I saw this...I did not mean to copy you!


----------



## Tristan

Pieces called "Sonata natalis" come to mind for me: Vejvanovsky, Corelli, Schmelzer...they do seem to evoke Christmas in them.

Also Daquin's "Noels", Noel etranger, Noel X, etc.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

J. Haydn's symphonies No. 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione', and No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione', if these were not mentioned before.


----------



## Sid James

BurningDesire said:


> Messiaen's Quartet for the End of Time is based in some religious imagery, but fortunately that nonsense isn't all there is to the subject of the piece ^_^


Well the Book of Revelation was a big aspect to Messiaen's inspiration for the piece, but yes its not only that (not to say the least, the extraordinary circumstances under which it came to being written is a huge aspect too). Its all very much linked as in other works by him, the mix spiritual and temporal that makes up Messiaen's world view.



HaydnBearstheClock said:


> J. Haydn's symphonies No. 26 in D minor, 'Lamentatione', and No. 49 in F minor, 'La Passione', if these were not mentioned before.


I read somewhere that Haydn wrote these for an aristocrat who wanted only sacred or sacred themed music to be played in his court. So this may have been how or why these symphonies got their nickname. Whatever the case (and as with many nicknames in music, there's mystery surrounding these) burials, lamentations and the story of Christ's passion are highly appropriate for these very emotionally charged and angsty works.

BTW Symphony #49 is a favourite of mine, as is Quartet for the End of Time.


----------



## Winterreisender

Sid James said:


> I read somewhere that Haydn wrote these for an aristocrat who wanted only sacred or sacred themed music to be played in his court. So this may have been how or why these symphonies got their nickname. Whatever the case (and as with many nicknames in music, there's mystery surrounding these) burials, lamentations and the story of Christ's passion are highly appropriate for these very emotionally charged and angsty works.


I believe also that in Symphony #26, the second subject of the exposition is based on a plainsong melody relating to the passion story.


----------



## drpraetorus

Strauss, Death and Transfiguration.
Gottschalk, The Last Hope


----------



## Ravndal

I don't know if this has been said, but - Bruckner symphony 9?


----------



## rborganist

Brahms also wrote some lovely chorale preludes (unfortunately only eleven),Sigfried Karg-Elert wrote a wonderful toccata on "Now Thank We All Our God", Keith Chapman (formerly organist at Wanamaker's) composed some fine chorale preludes on Christmas carols, and Daquin left behind some nice Noels for organ, as did Balbastre (these last two were French composers of the Baroque period).


----------



## Moombah

I have heard Francois Couperin's two Organ Masses before and I was a big fan of it. You should give it a listen


----------



## Jos

Sonata da chiesa opus 1, Corelli.
Debatable whether this is a "pure" religious work; the form of the Sonata da chiesa is also used in a more profane context.
Beautiful contemplative music, religious or not.

Cheers,
Jos


----------

